

You can't detox your body - tosh
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/dec/05/detox-myth-health-diet-science-ignorance

======
dalke
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8706700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8706700)
.

